# Ouch



## luigi_m_ (Mar 28, 2006)

At the end [luckily] of KB class last night, I punches someone's fist accidentally. I know it's now broken or anything, but should I just R-I-C-E it to avoid bruising?


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 28, 2006)

luigi_m_ said:
			
		

> At the end [luckily] of KB class last night, I punches someone's fist accidentally. I know it's now broken or anything, but should I just R-I-C-E it to avoid bruising?


Is it giving you any pain when moving the joints?  Any sharp pain with pressure?  RICE is good as a basic outlook, but if you're worried about it (which I'm guessing you are or you might not have posted), go to your urgent care, A & M, or whatever you have and have it checked.  An X-ray now will be cheaper and easier than surgery/pins later if you're wrong.  

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## luigi_m_ (Mar 28, 2006)

It only really hurts when I make a gripping motion, like round the steering wheel (great, 3 hours drive later...), but it's not too bad. Although, the knuckle which got hit is bigger thab normal, and I can't bend my finger back.....

Hmm, might go to the hospital actually and see if I can get an x-ray.


----------



## swiftpete (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah I know it's a pain but you should really do that, I broke my finger once in an unwanted fight and didn't realise at the time, now my finger bends a bit like a banana! My brother has broken several bones in his hand before quite easily after punching. So it can happen and best get it fixed sooner rather than later.
Get down the hospital!
Good luck, hope its just sprained for your sake.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 28, 2006)

It's a good idea to get it checked!


----------

